
Moley Robotics is making kitchens of the future equipped with robotic chef arms - rpilgrimr
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/06/moley-takes-to-seedrs-to-crowdfund-future-kitchens-with-robotic-chef-arms/?ncid=rss
======
sharemywin
Way to see the future and miss the mark. If this isn't the modern
subway/Mongolian BBQ I don't know what is. I bring up my tray of ingredients
put it on a conveyor which moves it to the arms tap my credit card grab my
dish go sit down. 50-75% of the costs gone. lower the price by 25% or more.

